# Hopper question



## ally68 (May 10, 2005)

Thinking of ditching 722k for hopper setup
Do all the joeys need to be connected to Internet or just the hopper?

Also my 722 gets real hot have small fan on it is hopper similar?

Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Very hot. Using Ethernet at home and H2k to router will give Internet on Js. Or they will install HIC box (gateway from MoCA to Internet) one for all boxes. See diagrams at www.dishuser.org/hopper.php


----------



## ally68 (May 10, 2005)

Can I keep it in my cabinet with out it over heating


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you could but better avoid that place - it will freeze sometimes


----------



## ally68 (May 10, 2005)

Let me ask you this. right now I have my home theater setup in my 
Living room with my 722 in my cabinet.

If I put the hopper down stairs with other tv and a Joey in cabinet with main setup
Will I lose any sound or picture quality or sacrafice and features in my main setup


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

A Hopper has picture in picture, a Joey does not. And there are a couple of apps that I believe work better on the Hopper than the Joey ... but otherwise, placing the Hopper in a cooler location and using the Joey in the main location is workable.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Or make a cooler for it or see what others did here to cool the "heaters" down. J btw running hot too; I would put it in vertical position as mandatory requirement.


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

My hopper dosent get as hot as my 722 did in the same place in the cabinet. The joey on the other hand is on fire.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

saberfly said:


> My hopper dosent get as hot as my 722 did in the same place in the cabinet. The joey on the other hand is on fire.


Try to move it to the left and touch underlying surface. Also try to touch underneath at its right ... Tell us what you got.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

My joeys are very hot too. The Hopper seems OK.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dmspen said:


> My joeys are very hot too. The Hopper seems OK.


Did you try do what I wrote above ?


----------



## uawildcat7 (Sep 22, 2012)

Ally, 
Did you go from just 722k to Hopper and if so how are you liking the hopper/Joey? I was thinking of doing the same.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

The joeys run hot because they don't have a built in fan. They are safe.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Do you know, the XiP110 device designed with a fan ?


----------

